# Broward County Snake Head 9-5-10



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Hate to hear that, but glad you're catch and kill !!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well Shane at least you're doing your part.  

I think the S. FL contingent should be having an ongoing snakehead tournament documented here on MS. Run it for a year, maybe Jan will kick in some schwag for the winners (most kills, largest fish, etc) Calcutta too maybe  ;D Only dead fish with pic's of course can be entered to qualify  

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/Nonnative_FW_BullseyeSnakehead.htm


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

they look like mudfish!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I heard of people catching them on tamiami trail.
I was doubtful and figured it was bowfin.
But they're certain it was snakes.


----------

